# Finishing metals



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2008)

I have some metal pens in the works that I want to finish. There are a couple that are all-metal and can be powdercoated clear. 


However, there will be a couple that will either incorporate wood or acrylic/PR pieces and will not be a candidate for powdercoat--- it'll burn or melt.


What is the recommended finish for brightly polished metal such as aluminum, brass, copper? I know some folks (like instrument makers) use lacquer on brass, but it always flakes off. 

I've thought about using the DuraCoat that Grizzly sells, but $25 for a 4oz jar plus another $10 for the hardener seems a bit off. I also thought about a clear epoxy but I'm not sure if the tabletop resin, or even West System 105 would bond to brightly polished metal.


Any suggestions for spray-applications that don't involve high heat?


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm, nobody?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> hmmm, nobody?



The answer may be here:



> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> I canst reveal the secrets of what I'm doing


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

When doing some of the Eagle blanks that included metal we always just used CA.

Mike


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, Chuck, I bet you are right. 

This will help: Basically all metal, with a few pieces of wood or resin inlay in it as accents of some sort. Now if my methods of doing this don't work, I'll really have put my foot in my mouth. 

I basically am  looking for a spray-on finish. I considered spraying with conversion varnish like I do all my pens, but the catalyst is an acid catalyst that reacts with the amino-alkyd resin, and I fear the acid in the catalyst might cause the metals to tarnish.

I dunno, maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 21, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> When doing some of the Eagle blanks that included metal we always just used CA.
> 
> Mike



CA might be the way to go.  Although, its not spray on....


----------



## ribanett (Jul 25, 2008)

Have you ever used StayBrite Brass Lacquer?  I use it on my acrylic/brass cartridge pens. I get it from Woodcraft (do a site search for "Staybrite"). It does not flake off and is high gloss. It bonds with the copper in the brass. A little pricey 14 plus change for 12 oz.

Hope this helps.

Be sure to wipe down with DNA before applying Staybrite


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 25, 2008)

I read some where earlier that there is a lacquer for brass and other metal that could be has at a local hardware, HD or Lowe's.  I haven't gone looking for any yet.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 25, 2008)

They have it here and use the code woodnet15 in the special instructions and you may get 15% off, least you use to.


http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11382


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I wasn't aware that they made a lacquer specifically for brass/copper. I wonder how it would bond to aluminum.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2008)

Matt, if the paint is looking for the copper in the brass to bond to, it most likely wouldn't hold up much better than regular lacquer, I'm not sure how it would react to aluminum, but perhaps Dupont Metal-Prep might leave enough mico etching to allow lacquer to adhere to Alu. If you are using 6061-t6 alu. it will take a pretty high polish and isn't prone to oxidation
I'd try the metal prep on a scrap piece first, 
i know CA will chip off on larger areas of aluminum.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 27, 2008)

I could not find any Staybrite in my area but I did find a Rust-Oleum "Speciality Lacquer" that is for metals.  It says it is suppose to give a high luster coating that provides a smooth durable ultra-hard gloss finish.  We'll see, I'm giving it a try.  It was around $4. at a Fred Meyers Store.


----------



## MHKogan (Jul 27, 2008)

You want to polish metal with a metal polish rather than any lacquer or top coat which will flake off in time.  We use Nuvite NuShine ll C&S for all M3 metal pen blanks and the finish is incredible and will not flake off.  

You can get a free sample with any M3 metal pen blank order from www.MetalPenBlanks.com or you can buy it from Nuvite www.NuviteChemical.com .

Mike
MetalPenBlanks.com


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 27, 2008)

The problem with metal polish is that it does not form a lasting barrier from the things that will tarnish it over time. 

While I theoretically could tell my customers to polish a solid-metal pen occasionally, I'd rather give them one that won't tarnish. Perhaps I'm asking a bit much for a finish to do, I dunno.


----------

